# Can't access the installation options menu!



## jackocurly0074 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi, this is I expect an easy question to solve but one to which I haven't been able to figure out!  I have installed postfix from ports and after doing so I realised that when the options screen comes up (blue screen with check boxes to choose what support is installed), I was supposed to tick mysql but didn't.  So I uninstalled using deinstall, deleted the files it advised me too and then reinstalled using 
	
	



```
make all install clean
```
.

However the option menu didn't come up again and I haven't been able to get it up after trying several times!  So if anyone knows how I can add these options to the installation please let me know!  As I have the feeling that without these options things won't work!  (As I am following a guide for setting up a mail server using dovecot, postfix and squirrel mail).

Thanks, sorry this seems like a really trivial question but being new to freebsd and unix in general it has me somewhat baffled!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2009)

`# make rmconfig`


----------



## mjb (Nov 6, 2009)

I think the correct way's to do 'make rmconfig' (at least that's what /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk suggests) but just deleting the 'work' directory should do the job


----------



## jackocurly0074 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks!  That did it!  Sorry for the seemingly petty :S question!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2009)

mjb said:
			
		

> I think the correct way's to do 'make rmconfig' (at least that's what /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk suggests) but just deleting the 'work' directory should do the job



Deleting the work directory won't work. The options are stored in /var/db/ports/<portname>/. You can either remove that directory or run `# make rmconfig`. There's also a `# make rmconfig-recursive` this will remove the config options for all the dependencies too.


----------

